# Some Stuff From Around the Shop



## mise_en_place (Aug 10, 2020)

Just some stuff that's come around the shop somewhat recently. Hope you enjoy the questionable photography 







A giant lamb. 124 lb/56.4 kilo animal. We mentioned this lamb's size to one of our other farmers, who then gave us a 128 pounder. I think he took it as a challenge. 






180mm edge on that knife for scale.






A blurry photo of a heifer. Note the enormous amount of suet (visceral fat) in the cavity! Our beef farmer has a dairy, and the dairy cows get fed real nicely. Anytime they don't breed or produce much milk, we get one. They're always delicious and incredibly well-marbled.






Photo of the porterhouse end of the short loin right after separating from the sirloin. 






Burt Reynold's greatest film? GATOR!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Aug 10, 2020)

mmmmm, gator the other other white meat.


----------

